
DOS as a Mach 3.0 Application (1991) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
https://www.usenix.org/legacy/publications/library/proceedings/mach91/malan.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
I swear if I keep seeing DOS I might eventually do what I always threatened: a
TrustedDOS implementation in Ada on a separation kernel and secure hardware
(eg SecureCore, CodeSEAL). Imagine the security evaluators faces trying to
reconcile all of that with the word DOS. I'd casually mention that it wasn't
backwards compatible with their prior apps for... reasons...

------
mrpippy
There was also MacMach
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacMach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacMach)),
a port of Mach 2.5 (and later 3.0) to the Mac II, and experimental support for
running System 7 as a Mach task.

Unfortunately the code hasn't been available for 20+ years: the license
required the user to have an AT&T UNIX source license and a separate agreement
with Apple for the Mac task support. Too bad, it would be fun to play around
with today.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
MkLinux, however, is.

------
zdw
So, is this code still available?

~~~
pdw
[https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/mach/public/src/i386.m...](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs/project/mach/public/src/i386.mdos.src.tar.Z)

------
executesorder66
When was this published?

~~~
nickpsecurity
I'm going to give you a hint: there's a number in parenthesis in the title. It
being there wasn't random although the paper's occurrence could've been.

